# 24 Stunden Rennen im Olympiapark München



## poison-bike (21. Februar 2011)

Auch dieses Jahr startet wieder das 24h Stunden Rennen im Olympiapark München. Genauere Informationen können der Homepage der Veranstalter unter http://www.24h-muenchen.de/index.php?c=1&s=24hracemuenchen entnommen werden. 

Wer von euch fährt auch dieses Jahr mit? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht. Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal daran teilnehmen. Was ist zu beachten?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2011)

first time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (21. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre auch das erste mal mit. 
4er Team mixed


----------



## Lotte.2000 (21. Februar 2011)

Bin auch das erste mal dabei. Solo! 

Hab mir schon einige Videos von der Strecke angeschaut. Gehe mit 29" an den Start und
wollte gerne starr fahren oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen? Gibt es Erfahrungen für die richtige Reifenwahl?

Gruß René


----------



## Great Khali (23. Februar 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Bin auch das erste mal dabei. Solo!
> 
> Hab mir schon einige Videos von der Strecke angeschaut. Gehe mit 29" an den Start und
> wollte gerne starr fahren oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen? Gibt es Erfahrungen für die richtige Reifenwahl?
> ...



Wenn ein MTB-Kurs für 29" und Starrgabel geschaffen ist, dann in München. Leider werden dieses Jahr noch weniger Berge als sonst dabei sein, also auf einen hektischen Rennverlauf einstellen.
Wenn Du das Rennen nur auf Durchkommen fahren willst, ist das OK, falls allerdings die Platzierung wichtig ist, würde ich nicht starten. Da ich schon mehrmals eine zweite Zeitkontrolle auf der Strecke hinter dem Olympiaberg beim veranstalter angeregt habe und sich da leider nichts tut, ist diese Veranstaltung für mich gestorben. Jedes Jahr das Gleiche......anfangs noch einigermaßen Streckenposten vorhanden, sieht man gerade nachts fast keinen mehr und dann kommt die Zeit für die sehr inzw. zahlreichen, unsportlichen Abkürzer am Olympiaberg. Man sieht das nur allzu deutlich an den Reifenspuren in der Wiese   !!!
Und wenn man öfters pro Runde die gleichen Fahrer zweimal überholt, fragt man sich für was man seinen Körper dies über 24 Stunden antut !!!

Hoffe es hilft Dir bei der Entscheidung weiter !!!!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Februar 2011)

Danke Großer, dass mit dem Kurs ist schon mal gut zu wissen. 
Die Sache mit der eigenen Streckenwahl ist nicht schön .
Mein Ziel ist nicht durchkommen sondern durchfahren, Platzierung ist eher zweitrangig .
Zur Entscheidung stand jetzt nur noch ob mit Federgabel oder Starr. Die Entscheidung für das Rennen ist schon im letzten Sommer gefallen. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## schlagamel (28. Februar 2011)

@Great Khali: Nimm einen möglichst wenig profilierten, schnellen und leichten Reifen. Ein großer Anteil der Strecke ist asphalt-ähnlicher Untergrund. Es gibt nur einen kurzen "Trail" (300m fester Erdboden). Dazu kommen noch ein paar Kopfsteinpflasterstücke und 400m Tartanbahn. Ich bin die letzten 2 mal mit Conti RaceKing gefahren. Schwalbe FF wäre sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl.

@Lotte2.2000: starr. Ich hatte meine Federgabel im letzten Jahr immer blockiert.

Die Strecke ist (vor allem im Vergleich mit Finale Ligure) technisch wenig bis gar nicht anspruchsvoll. Dafür ist sie aber sehr unrythmisch. Der Kurs war letztes Jahr so gesteckt, dass man den Schwung bergab nie in die geraden mitnehmen konnten (90 Grad-Kurven direkt nach der Abfahrt etc.), so dass man immer wieder neu beschleunigen musste.

Dafür ist die Stimmung bei schönem Wetter im Olympiapark einfach genial. Von daher: auf ein Neues!


----------



## sash73 (9. Mai 2011)

hallole an alle 24h teilnehmer in münchen

hätte jemand lust eine lampe von mir in müchen zu testen.ist der prototyp SL-1200.hat den kleinen akku drinne für ca.1.5std licht.möchte gern ein feedback haben,bevor ich sie zum verkauf anbiete.ich selber fahre ja auch da und bin mit der SL-3000 am start.
auf meiner Homepage www.sashlight.de.tl ist die lampe zu sehen.der prototyp ist  in blau.ansonsten gleich nur akku in einer werkzeugflasche.

viele grüße sash


----------



## poison-bike (9. Mai 2011)

Würde gerne testen nimm bitte mit mir per pn Kontakt auf, freue mich)


----------



## BeneG (11. Mai 2011)

Für die "Ersties" von euch:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17025087"]One Lap At The 24h MTB Race Munich on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14142140"]24h MTB Race Munich on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## messias (12. Mai 2011)

Dufte Service - Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (12. Mai 2011)

2er Team und das erste Mal dabei!

Infos schwirren mir im Kopf das der Rollrasen im Fahrerlager/Innenraum entfernt wird, und somit keine Heringe für das Zelt benutzt werden dürfen. Die Strecke ist, was die Höhenmeter angeht, verringert worden? Stimmt das?

Ich bin sehr gespannt was uns dort erwartet 

Grüße


----------



## messias (12. Mai 2011)

Zumindest laut Webseite des Veranstalters stimmt beides.
(4er-Team, auch zum ersten Mal)


----------



## Xardi (12. Mai 2011)

Mareskan schrieb:


> 2er Team und das erste Mal dabei!
> 
> Infos schwirren mir im Kopf das der Rollrasen im Fahrerlager/Innenraum entfernt wird, und somit keine Heringe für das Zelt benutzt werden dürfen. Die Strecke ist, was die Höhenmeter angeht, verringert worden? Stimmt das?
> 
> ...




  Darfst Dich bei der DTM Veranstaltung bedanken 
die im Juli ist  .....

kleiner Tipp ne Hilti und paar Dübel  

Wünsch Dir schon mal viellllll Erfolg 



@ BeneG







Geile Videos


----------



## DerHiasl (12. Mai 2011)

Servus. Bin auch das erste mal am Start dieses Jahr, im Gegensatz zum Rest meines 8er Teams, die schon Erfahrung haben. 8er TEAM ist übertrieben, denn 2en von uns ist es aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht möglich teilzunehmen. Daher frage ich hier mal in die Runde, wer denn noch mitfahren möchte. Wir sind kein Topteam, uns geht es um den Spaß an der Freunde, also sind keine all zu gewaltigen Konditionsleistungen gefordert. 
Ideal wären 2 Leute, die zu uns passen, lockere und gut gelaunte MTB'ler, die mitfahren wollen um dabei gewesen zu sein. Und ungestraft durch den Olypark holzen wollen, ohne dass Kind oder Hund den Weg kreuzen 
Einziger Haken: 100 Startgebühr. 

Wer Interesse hat, mir bitte eine PM schicken!!


----------



## sash73 (13. Mai 2011)

schöne aufnahmen so war das letztes jahr

und immer schön auf die solofahrer aufpassen

grüße sash


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (19. Mai 2011)

DerHiasl schrieb:


> Servus. Bin auch das erste mal am Start dieses Jahr, im Gegensatz zum Rest meines 8er Teams, die schon Erfahrung haben. 8er TEAM ist übertrieben, denn 2en von uns ist es aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht möglich teilzunehmen. Daher frage ich hier mal in die Runde, wer denn noch mitfahren möchte. Wir sind kein Topteam, uns geht es um den Spaß an der Freunde, also sind keine all zu gewaltigen Konditionsleistungen gefordert.
> Ideal wären 2 Leute, die zu uns passen, lockere und gut gelaunte MTB'ler, die mitfahren wollen um dabei gewesen zu sein. Und ungestraft durch den Olypark holzen wollen, ohne dass Kind oder Hund den Weg kreuzen
> Einziger Haken: 100 Startgebühr.
> 
> Wer Interesse hat, mir bitte eine PM schicken!!


 
Servus 
Lese gerade es werden 2 Fahrer gesucht gg bin leider nur einer aber würde mich freuen wenn noch ein Platz wäre .
Bin auch aus München daher keine grossartigen umstände.
Gebühr ist kein Problem will einfach nur mitfahren uns Spass haben.
Danke für deine Antwort.
MFG Rico Voigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich82 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich starte das zweite mal. Letztes Jahr 8er Team, deises Jahr alleine!

Ein Bekannter hätte noch einen Platz in einem 4er Team. Wenn jemand Lust hat oder jemand kennt, dann schnell  Rennen ist ja schon übermorgen.


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo was ist den besser alleine oder im 4er team also wenn du wirklich ein platz in einem vierer noch hast meld dich bitte mal kurz ich habe nähmlich noch eine option auf allein fahren.gruss rico


----------



## ich82 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo. Platz im 4er Team ist noch da.

Ich kann dir sagen 8er Team würde ich nimmer machen. Ist zu kurz und es sind zu lange Wartezeiten.

1er Team wollte ich für mich probieren, was ich gehört habe soll es ziemlich anstrengend und irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr machen.

4er Team ist glaub ich die Hauptdisziplin. Sieht man ja an den Teams, sind die meísten. Ausserdem 6 Stunden ist für jeden machbar auch in nem hohen Tempo, aber doch nicht zu wenig.

Muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## fairplay911 (2. Juni 2011)

Allein ist man halt irgendwann nur noch mit seinem inneren Schweinehund auf der Strecke - ich persönlich finde 2er am besten, da man da noch flott fahren kann und seine Grenzen austesten kann


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (2. Juni 2011)

Haste recht naja Grenzen suche ich nicht die habe ich mit 500km am Stück schon gefunden.


----------



## wadelwunder (5. Juni 2011)

So, das war es mal wieder. Bald hätte ich geschrieben: endlich vorbei (Einzelstarter)! Wetter war super, Fahrer waren eigentlich alle fair und ich fand die Strecke eigentlich auch gelungen. Haben die Rampen letztes Jahr zwar als Publikumsmagnet funktioniert, waren sie für die Einzelstarter doch ziemlich zermürbend. Dieses Jahr war doch nach jeder Rampe eine Regeneration möglich. So jetzt Wunden lecken und ... Schlaaaafen


----------



## ich82 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich war ebenfalls Einzelfahrer (erste mal) und war auch froh wies vorbei war. Kann ganz schön lang sein, besonders wenn man wie ich die ersten 8-9 Stunden zu schnell an geht ;-) Ist halt Erfahrungssache.

Mein Problem sind die Knie :-( Ansonsten schwere Beine, Sitzfleisch ist auch nicht 100% aber das schlimme sind meine Knie. Jedes Pedalumdrehung besonders am Berg war Schmerzvoll....


----------



## wadelwunder (5. Juni 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Bin auch das erste mal dabei. Solo!
> 
> Hab mir schon einige Videos von der Strecke angeschaut. Gehe mit 29" an den Start und
> wollte gerne starr fahren oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen? Gibt es Erfahrungen für die richtige Reifenwahl?
> ...



würde mich mal interessieren, wie es Dir mit Starrgabel und Hardtail(vermutlich) erging bei dem Kopfsteinpflasteranteil...
Ich bin lieber mit dem Sofa gefahren und mir tut trotzdem der A....
ganz schön weh


----------



## ich82 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch mit Hardtail gefahren. Die ersten Stunden hatte ich die Gabel meistens zu, danach nur noch offen da es doch ein bischen was abfängt.

Aber mein Arsch tut schon richtig weh, vor allem das Stück zu Event Arena nach dem Berg wo das Kopfsteinpflaster war, war ganz schön hart zu fahren


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (6. Juni 2011)

Also mal was zu dem Rennen usw. Also es war echt toll aber für mich war es härter, als ein normales Rennen wo mann eine Strecke fährt egal ob jetzt 55km oder 80km Distanz.
Hier war immer die gleiche Strecke gg logisch aber sowas von anstrengend damit meine ich es war keine Ruhe zu finden entweder es ging Bergauf oder Bergab immer musste mann den Lauf abbremsen und scharfe 90grad Kurfe fahrn meine Bremsbeläge sind jetzt fast hin.Ansonsten wars eine tolle Veranstaltung .Ziehe den Hut wer alleine diese Strecke fährt und die kurzen Erholstücke sind nicht das Ding.
Naja mit einem fast 25schnitt bin ich zufrieden,war in einem 4er unterwegs wir sind jeder immer 2Runden am Stück gefahren und in der Nacht hab ich dann mal 4Runden am Stück gemacht den nach einer Pause wo die anderen gefahren sind ,sind die Beine auch erst nach 1,5Runden wieder warm so das ich mal länger fahren wollte allerdings taten mir dann die Oberarme nach 4Runden weh.
Ansonsten wars einfach schönes Rennen und die vielen Verrückten zu sehen die bei der Wechselzone ihre Räder beschädigen oder fast im Flug über den Balken stürzen ,ja manche sind doch wirklich verrückt fahren mit 40zig auf das hinterniss zu bremsen und fliegen in die Wechselzone ,für mich kann ich da nur sagen solche sollten zum Arzt gehen .....Hier ist nicht" Wer gewinnt die Million"!!!!!
In diesem Sinne bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fands ne geile Veranstaltung! War im 4-er MÃ¤nnlich unterwegs und wir haben tagsÃ¼ber jede Runde gewechselt, zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr dann alle zwei Runden. Das gab zwar nicht viel Ruhe, wirklichen Schlaf hatte kaum einer, aber es war ausreichend und wir sind mit dem Rhythmus super klar gekommen.
Ich war starr unterwegs und an sich war das kein Problem bei der Strecke. Ja, man kennt am Ende der 24 Stunden jeden Pflasterstein beim Vornamen, aber meine groÃvolumigen Reifen (RaceKing 2,2) haben genug gefedert. Als Einzelfahrer stell ich es mir aber auch hart vor auf Starrbike. (Ok, als Einzelfahrer ist es eh immer hart, ich zieh meinen Hut vor jedem, der das durchzieht!).
Einzig schade fand ich, dass die Leute wirklich Punkt ZwÃ¶lf angefangen haben die Strecke abzubauen - unser letzter Fahrer musste sich dann schon mit Autos auf der Strecke rumschlagen - gefÃ¤hrlich! 
Und das unfassbar unfreundliche Parkplatz-Personal vom Olympiapark hat uns schon um 13 Uhr die Ausfahrt vom Fahrerlager 7 verschlossen, so dass wir durch die offizielle Ausfahrt fahren und die ParkgebÃ¼hr zahlen mussten. GeÃ¤rgert haben mich da weniger die 4â¬ als mehr die Dreistigkeit, mit der die Jungs auch anderen ausfahrenden Team-Autos Absperrpoller direkt vor die Nase stellten, anstatt einfach noch 30 Sekunden zu warten und sie eben durchfahren zu lassen. Ein armer Kerl mit Camping-AnhÃ¤nger musste darauf hin eine zÃ¤he Wendeorgie auf engstem Raum starten um irgendwie wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (6. Juni 2011)

Gratulation an ich82 
Hast noch mal paar Runden hingelegt toll 26Runden..
Nächste mal glaube musst mit Berechnung fahren anstatt wie am Anfang 8-9Runden in hohem Tempo aber hast toll gemacht,bin auch zufrieden haben Platz 13 gehalten und 49Runden sind echt super.
Also zur Erholung brauch ich schon paar Meter mehr um dann wieder ein Anstieg zu fahren wenn mann sich das Profil anschaut ist es nur hoch und runter und soviel Bremsen und Kurfen sind schon anstrengend.


----------



## ich82 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich bin die ersten 8-9 Stunden, eh relativ langsam für meine Verhältnisse gefahren, das war aber anscheinend immer noch zuuu schnell. Nächstes Jahr weiß ich es


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2011)

Ist einer von Euch schon mal Maxhütte gefahren?


----------



## sash73 (6. Juni 2011)

hallole leute,

war doch super gemacht das ganze  gute orga bei super wetter.leider konnte ich net so fahren wie ich wollte,da ich paar tage davor krank war aber bin trotzdem an start und habe das als training gesehenwollte ja auch meine lampe mal im race testen.
 kann sehr zufrieden sein,bin trotzdem ein 20.70 schnitt gefahren,das ist gut.

Maxhütte,ist super klassediese strecke liegt mir total und ist einfach genial.bin naklar dort am start

grüße sash


----------



## ich82 (6. Juni 2011)

Ist bei dem 24H Rennen an der Maxhütte die 24H-WM dabei, oder wie läuft das eigentlich???

Kann mir das jemand erklären??


----------



## fairplay911 (6. Juni 2011)

ich82 schrieb:


> Ist bei dem 24H Rennen an der Maxhütte die 24H-WM dabei, oder wie läuft das eigentlich???
> 
> Kann mir das jemand erklären??



wer in der jeweiligen Gruppe das Rennen gewinnt ist Weltmeister - mehr gibt´s da nicht zu erklären


----------



## fairplay911 (6. Juni 2011)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Ist einer von Euch schon mal Maxhütte gefahren?



2x davon einmal im 2erTeam und einmal Solo


----------



## ich82 (6. Juni 2011)

Also ist beim Maxhütte Rennen die WM dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2011)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallole leute,
> 
> war doch super gemacht das ganze  gute orga bei super wetter.leider konnte ich net so fahren wie ich wollte,da ich paar tage davor krank war aber bin trotzdem an start und habe das als training gesehenwollte ja auch meine lampe mal im race testen.
> kann sehr zufrieden sein,bin trotzdem ein 20.70 schnitt gefahren,das ist gut.
> ...



Wie ist denn da die Strecke?


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2011)

Einem geschenkten Gaul...
Die Trophäen werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr bescheidener...
Ein buff mit Hälfte 24h Lauf und Hälfte 24hRace...
Muss man sich jetzt die Hälfte rausschneiden bei der man mitgemacht hat?


----------



## sinusitis (6. Juni 2011)

ich82 schrieb:


> Ist bei dem 24H Rennen an der Maxhütte die 24H-WM dabei, oder wie läuft das eigentlich???
> 
> Kann mir das jemand erklären??



Werde in meinem Garten auch eine 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft im Mountainbiken Veranstalten. 
Das Rennen ist genauso von der UCI abgesegnet wie das von sog. Nämlich gar nicht. 
Ich lache mich jedes Jahr aufs neue kaputt wie eine Veranstaltungsagentur die es noch nicht einmal schafft vor ihrer Haustüre einen Marathon zu Organisieren bei dem sich einige namenhafte Profis aufgrund von mangelnder Ausschilderung verfahren eine Weltmeisterschaft ausrichtet.
Bei mir im Garten verfährt sich jedenfalls keiner


----------



## ich82 (6. Juni 2011)

Also in München war Super abgesperrt und genügend Streckenposten da. 

Wer sich in München verfährt ist ganz einfach Saudumm oder blind


----------



## Franz W (6. Juni 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Werde in meinem Garten auch eine 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft im Mountainbiken Veranstalten.
> Das Rennen ist genauso von der UCI abgesegnet wie das von sog. Nämlich gar nicht.
> Ich lache mich jedes Jahr aufs neue kaputt wie eine Veranstaltungsagentur die es noch nicht einmal schafft vor ihrer Haustüre einen Marathon zu Organisieren bei dem sich einige namenhafte Profis aufgrund von mangelnder Ausschilderung verfahren eine Weltmeisterschaft ausrichtet.
> Bei mir im Garten verfährt sich jedenfalls keiner



dann freu ich mich schon auf die Ausschreibung. Wann kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2011)

ich82 schrieb:


> Also in München war Super abgesperrt und genügend Streckenposten da.
> 
> Wer sich in München verfährt ist ganz einfach Saudumm oder blind



Es war sicher der Marathon im April gemeint bei dem sich selbst die Führungsfahrzeuge Verfahren haben einschliesslich der Polizei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig die exakte Streckenlänge von München? Höhenmeter ?bin ohne Tacho gefahren und wüsste gerne wieviel km genau...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fand es war ein wirklich gelungenes Event. Super organisiert, tolle Strecke auch wenn der Asphaltanteil etwas hoch ist (das wussten aber alle), super Betreuung/Verpflegung für uns Einzelfahrer und sehr faire Mitstreiter. Mir hat es gefallen, ich werde wohl wiederkommen...müssen .
Danke an alle, die mich mal für eine Runden mitgezogen haben



wadelwunder schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren, wie es Dir mit Starrgabel und Hardtail(vermutlich) erging bei dem Kopfsteinpflasteranteil...
> Ich bin lieber mit dem Sofa gefahren und mir tut trotzdem der A....
> ganz schön weh



Das ging ganz gut, war sicher ein Kompromiss um dem hohen Asphaltanteil gerecht zu werden und das Gewicht zu drücken. So ein 29" Reifen rollt natürlich ganz anders über Kopfsteinpflaster, aber wem erzähle ich das. Ich würde jedes mal wieder so starten. Beim nächsten mal nur ohne Sattelbruch und schleichenden Plattfuss.

Es grüßt René


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Juni 2011)

Nochmal gefragt: kennt jemand die genaue Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter von München?


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Juni 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Das ging ganz gut ein 29" Reifen rollt natürlich ganz anders über Kopfsteinpflaster, aber wem erzähle ich das.  Sattelbruch und schleichenden Plattfuss.
> 
> Es grüßt René


Naja... Scheint mir nicht so ganz aufzugehen, die Rechnung...


----------



## messias (7. Juni 2011)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Nochmal gefragt: kennt jemand die genaue Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter von München?



Streckenlänge hat mein Garmin immer mit 10,7 Kilometern angeben. Höhenmeter hab ich leider grad nicht parat, kann ich evtl. heut Abend nachliefern.


----------



## elvis4u (7. Juni 2011)

mein Garmin hat 10,8km und 126hm ausgespuckt.

Gruss Michi


----------



## mauntzy (7. Juni 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Werde in meinem Garten auch eine 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft im Mountainbiken Veranstalten.
> Das Rennen ist genauso von der UCI abgesegnet wie das von sog. Nämlich gar nicht.
> Ich lache mich jedes Jahr aufs neue kaputt wie eine Veranstaltungsagentur die es noch nicht einmal schafft vor ihrer Haustüre einen Marathon zu Organisieren bei dem sich einige namenhafte Profis aufgrund von mangelnder Ausschilderung verfahren eine Weltmeisterschaft ausrichtet.
> Bei mir im Garten verfährt sich jedenfalls keiner



Dann lade doch über Facebook ein - dann kommt auch wer


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Juni 2011)

Die UCI ist auch nur ein Verband. Nicht die Veranstalter entscheiden darüber, ob es eine echte WM wird, sondern das Niveau der Teilnehmer. Stell Dir vor Du bist der Schnellste der Welt und machst da nicht mit... Wie ist das denn beim Boxen? Wieviel WM Titel gibt es da?Der Titel bedeutet doch nur, dass Du Deine härteste Konkurenz abgehängt hast, sofern diese dabei war... wenn aber nicht? Was für ein Titel ist es dann?


----------



## mamile (8. Juni 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage.

Hat jemand Sonntag mittags vor der Tribüne auch den Typen gesehen, der mit einem verrückten Rad, welches mit lauter Fotos versehen ist, unterwegs ist und dabei noch filmt? Dieser Typ ist auch kurz auf dem Video auf der Veranstalterhomepage zu sehen. 

Ich wollte mir mal dem seine Homepage angucken, die Adresse stand auf dem Rad, habe sie aber leider vergessen und über google, bin ich nicht fündig geworden. 

Vielleicht weiß das jemand von Euch?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Tina


----------



## messias (8. Juni 2011)

Gesehen hab ich den auch, der Stand mir im Stadion im Weg rum, als ich grad im Delirium nach meiner letzten Runde zum Getränkestand gekrochen bin. Geistige Aufnahmefähigkeit hatte ich da aber vorübergehend keine, deswegen kann ich dir die Webseite leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SabineB (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

lang genug hat es gedauert ...

Meine Fotos vom Rennen sind online:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sberendonk/sets/72157627096940914/

Es sind nicht ganz so viele wie im letzten Jahr, aber vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere wieder.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern! 

LG,
Bine


----------



## Stevens-rider (15. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, suche dringend Mitfahrer beim 24h Rennen in München dieses Jahr! Ein 8er Team wäre mit liebsten! Bin vor 2 Jahren schon am Start gewesen und belegte mit meinem Team den 2. Platz. Dieses Jahr jedoch wollen sich die Jungs auf die Trans-Germany und Transalp vorbereiten und haben daher keine Zeit Wer also Interesse und Lust hat einfach melden 
Freue mich auf Nachrichten!


----------



## BeneG (23. Mai 2012)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke aus 2010:
https://vimeo.com/14142140
https://vimeo.com/17025087

Ich plus Begleitung suchen noch nach nem 4er Team, dem zwei Starter fehlen. Wenn also wer sucht... 
Bene


----------

